
Global Popularity of Programming Languages - mariorz
http://lethain.com/entry/2008/aug/14/global-popularity-of-programming-languages/
======
shard
If only there was a way to normalize the data over programming population.
Seeing that Python is most popular in CUBA makes me doubt how useful these
distribution charts are.

~~~
lethain
Personally, I wish we could de-normalize the data, and compare countries in
raw quantity of queries. Its not entirely clear how the data is being
normalized at the moment, but its certainly imperfect.

As far as I can tell, the way it is being normalized is relatively popularity
for the search term within search terms in that category. I.E. that 'Python'
was the most popular (relative to other programming search terms) in Cuba.
This means that it is, in a way, trying to normalize over programming
population (if we accept the somewhat plausible premise that only programmers
are searching for programming topics), but the results still aren't great.

It would be nice if Google made some raw data available, but I'm not holding
my breath. :/

------
silentbicycle
I'm not sure which surprised me more -- that OCaml is more popular in the
Russian Federation than in France, or that Haskell is most popular in Jamaica,
_by a landslide_.

By his method, Forth is most popular in the US, then Canada, then the UK, then
it flattens out.

Brainfuck is most popular in Germany and the US. :)

